# Random request - Kelloggs cereal bowl packet codes?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry for the random request, but I'm stuck...

We have two small kids - and only one Kelloggs "Tip N Sip" cereal bowl from a recent promotion. We started saving more codes, but as we buy huge packets we don't get through them quickly enough and only have one code towards a 2nd bowl.... and now they've switched promos to a spoon.

So - it all kicked off this morning when I gave the 2 year old boy 'the bowl' and his 5 year old sister went through the roof... so I need to try and find another identical bowl or some more codes.

Hence my random request:

HAS ANYONE GOT ANY KELLOGGS CEREAL PACKETS WITH THE CEREAL BOWL WITH STRAW PROMO ON IT - AND IF SO WOULD THEY BE KIND ENOUGH TO PM ME THE CODE INSIDE THE BOX?

Making coffee in the morning is a complex enough process without two screaming kids to contend with...

Many thanks


----------



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

ebay has loads of these bowls if you get desperate!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I feel your pain but isn't this one of those scenario is where the kids just need to be taught by whatever means that this sort of behaviour won't be tolerated? Adults in charge of kids and not the other way round etc.

I fully appreciate that I have just the one two year old so I am not talking from a position of knowledge but I do very much feel for you on that it seems your love and consideration for the little ones is kinda working against you a little perhaps ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> I feel your pain but isn't this one of those scenario is where the kids just need to be taught by whatever means that this sort of behaviour won't be tolerated? Adults in charge of kids and not the other way round etc.
> 
> I fully appreciate that I have just the one two year old so I am not talking from a position of knowledge but I do very much feel for you on that it seems your love and consideration for the little ones is kinda working against you a little perhaps ?


I argued with my sisters about everything growing up, parental guidance be damned, and by all accounts we were very well brought up. There is an insurmountable sense of unfairness to your sibling getting something that you dont have, simply saying all childhood disobedience or acting out is unacceptable and must be put to rest achieves nothing.

It is also, I would imagine, a risky line to take advising any parent how to bring up their kids because you have chosen to do it differently.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Did I miss something in the original post, I've re-read the whole thing and nowhere did I see Mr Shades asking for parenting advice.

All he wants is a bowl code

Ian


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry buddy, this pack has the spoon on it


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Before this gets ugly...

You have a PM.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CamV6

Give it time and you too might experience child/kid power! A new trend or something? I don't have kids but I have witnessed this first hand regarding other people's kids.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

```

```
Dudes chill out I meant it supportingly not judgementally at all. I did also say that I only had one so wouldn't necessarily be an expert

My apologies to MrShades if my reply caused offence


----------

